# Pupillsyplasty



## codedog (Jun 9, 2009)

Is  there such a code for pupilloplasty?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 9, 2009)

This is as close as I can get to it:

66680 Repair of iris
66762 Iridoplasty by photocoagulation

If these don't fit the op report description, you may be looking at an unlisted code.  Also, if the pupilloplasty is part of a greater procedure, you may not be able to code the repair.


----------



## codedog (Jun 10, 2009)

it was done with a cataract


----------

